# Router Table/Table saw extension



## pcavender (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a small workshop and I am considering purchasing or constructing a router table that fits my Jet 10" tablesaw. I have looked at MLCS's router table extension that fits but, I cannot find any reviews of this product. Has anyone used this extension or has seen reviews. MLCS's prices are $169.95 for the table with a phenolic insert or $189.95 with the aluminum insert. All with free shipping. I looked at Grizzly for their President's sale table which was $$129.95 + $10.00 oversize + $16.95 shipping for a total of $156.90 which would have to cut down to fit my saw. Issue #216 of Fine Woodworking has plans for a router table/table saw extension but, in researching the costs I conclude it would be around $137.00 plus tax plus the time in construction.

Any thoughts.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Which Jet saw do you have and do you have enough fence to accommodate the router table? Is the saw in a fixed place or do you have to move it around? How will you handle dust collection?

Too many variables but I've found that when you need something to suit your personal shop it's usually best to build it yourself. There are gazillions of options but most of the pre-made router table tops I've seen are just two layers of MDF with laminate on one side. If you're going to hang it between the fence rails I wouldn't recommend it without some substantial bracing, especially around the cutout. covering one side with laminate and leaving the other side bare is an invitation to moisture which'll cause shrinking and swelling. Not good in something that needs to be flat to work....

When I made my table addition, I laminated two pieces of Baltic Birch, cut it to size and wrapped it all around with Formica from the local big box. It's durable, stable and a heckuva lot stronger than anything I could have bought(except the Bench Dog cast-iron top). You can use any plate you want, it's easy enough to cut the recess to fit once you have it and you're not locked into a plate/lift from a single manufacturer.

And besides, where's the fun in buying something when you can make it better yourself?? And maybe learn something in the process?

Just my $.02 worth,
Bill


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

G'Day Phil,

This is what I bought for my table saw as my shed is to small for a separate router table.

http://www.carbatec.com.au/router-table-extension-wing-fence_c19805


----------



## pcavender (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a Jet JWTS-10JF. I have 27" between the rails and 17" to the right of the table extension. Due to using 1/2 of my two car garage I use HTC roller bases. I do have a dust collector I use for each piece of equipment. I want to be able to use it for the router table. You are right, it is more fun to design and make something than purchasing. Did you use 3/4" baltic birch?


----------



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Another option*

Hi, Phil:
You might want to look into the Bench Dog ProMax cast iron 10" table saw extention/Router mount. It is by far the neatest set up that I found when I looked for a table for routing. It also gives you the option of using their ProLift router lifter. You might want to look at what they have to offer, at benchdoog.com. I really like the one that I have.
Chubbo


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

Phil,


My recommendation is to go to Incra, and buy their table saw router table add on. They have done an excellent job of engineering the table, the insert, and the overall function, with great results. I own one now, and use it almost daily.

A couple of years ago, I built my own table saw add-on for my Ridgid Contractor Saw ( similar to your Jet). I used 2 layers of Melamine covered particle board for the table, and attached an AL angle bracket to the rails, using the MCLS template and instructions. Here are my results:

1. Building the table top and using the guide and template to cut the openings was straight forward. Took two shop sessions.

2. After I got the system working, I found that the phenolic router plate was bowed concave, and was not up to accurately supporting my Triton router.

3. I called MCLS, they were good enough to replace the plate with an AL one, which was better, but still needed adjustments to the plate insert for height.

4. After all the work and adjustments, I came to the conclusion that i got what i paid for. Even though the cost of the Incra table saw add-on is a bit more, ($220 on sale including the router plate), you will find it is money well spent, and your projects will reflect the accuracy we all are striving for. 

Here is a link to their site. I hope this is of help. Good Luck!

www.incrementaltools.com/28_x_32_TS_Router_Table_with_TSRTHW_p/tsrt2832r.htm]28" x 32" TS Router Table with TSRTHW

Gerry


----------

